# sculpin streamers...deer hair or wool?



## FISHCATCHER1 (Nov 18, 2010)

ive been tying some streamers and i was curious as to which material you guys prefer for the heads? i went to schultz the other day and talked to greg senyo and he talked me into buying some of the senyo laser dub to make the heads on the sculpins and it looks awesome. yet to use them unfortunately. anyways what do you guys prefer as far as fishing them goes? the dubbing is super easy to tie compared to hair so thats a plus but what are your opinions?


----------



## troutchops (Apr 15, 2005)

I use mostly wool, but have used these sculpin heads also.


----------



## FISHCATCHER1 (Nov 18, 2010)

how does the wool sink? better than deer hair i would think


----------



## troutchops (Apr 15, 2005)

Once it gets wet it sinks and pushes a good amount of water. It can get a little heavy to cast. Whenever fishing zoo cougars (deer hair), you need a sinking line to get them down since deer hair floats, that's what gives it that good action.


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

Very nice flies troutchop

Jack


----------



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

Wool or deer hair? It depends on what you need to achieve. Depending on the type of line you are using, speed of the current, length of leader, how low in the water column you feel you need to get, etc. That all comes into play. 

In my streamer box, I have some with spun deer hair, some with spun deer hair over lead dumb bell eyes, some with wool heads (or fox tail under-fur), some with ice dub heads. My Madonnas are spun deer hair both with and without coneheads, etc. I carry a variety of styles and weights (and flash) to suit the situation. And, I change up often, which means I carry spools tippet material. I get my fluorocarbon in two-hundred yard spools, (8#, 10#, 12# and 15#) and keep replenishing my tippet spools as necessary. 

So, in my opinion, "it depends".


----------



## Dave (Mar 31, 2000)

I use wool on all my sculpins, it dose sink better then deer hair. The only streamer I use deer hair on are my Zoo Cougars. At times I add some led to the shank of the hook, maybe 6 turns of .015 to my streamers.


----------



## twowack (Dec 21, 2010)

I like to use wool,craft fur, deer hair,hair off of stuffed animals,and anything else that I can find,it all works for me.Good luck!


----------



## FISHCATCHER1 (Nov 18, 2010)

thanks for all the replys guys. i guess i just need to get out there and fish....but this whole work thing really screws up my fishing...


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

FISHCATCHER1 said:


> thanks for all the replys guys. i guess i just need to get out there and fish....but this whole work thing really screws up my fishing...


Amen to that homie!

Jack


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

I like using craft fur, it spins just like wool will and to me a better action and a lot more color choices...


----------



## abbatoys (Sep 3, 2005)

I can't work deer hair period. I have really been using Rams Wool on most of my sculpin / leech streamers. I guess it doesn't much matter, fish don't like anything I throw at em..lol


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

Deer Hair for stripping
Aussie Possum for swinging
ONLY use Laser Dub if you want an unfair advantage over the rest.


----------



## djweiser (Jun 2, 2009)

I fish both and carry both. You can get the deer hair to float and get the Hawgs to come to the surface at night. Wool sinks like a rock when its wet; so does deer hair after it gets saturated. I guess it all depends on what you want to do. I also like the new lead heads for deep water exploration.


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

I've been playing with the new lead heads a lot. Fun to tie with. I have a deer hair streamer that I love to strip on the surface in the rain. I call it my rainy day sculpin. Works very very good for browns. 

Jack


----------

